# Vidéo-projecteur sur IPAD



## ipadmal (26 Octobre 2010)

All,

Après avoir résisté 25 ans à l'appel du MAC je viens d'investir pour la première fois dans un produit à la marque agricole: l'iPAD.

Ma seule ambition avec, disposer d'une grosse clef USB (moins grosse qu'un PC) pour pouvoir faire des présentations en clientèle.

Je m'équipe en soft (car ça ne marche pas tout seul), je branche sur l'écran de mon PC, ça marche (qualité pas bonne!) mais quand je branche sur le vidéo projecteur, ... rien...

Avez-vous rencontré ce type de PB?


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Octobre 2010)

c'était plutôt un macbook air que tu aurais du acheter...  voir ce post... ipad+video-projecteur c'est pas gagné http://forums.macg.co/ipad/utilisation-de-lipad-306098.html


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2010)

ipadmal a dit:


> Avez-vous rencontré ce type de PB?



Bonsoir, j'utilise quotidiennement l'ipad pour des présentations et je n'ai jamais rencontré aucun problème de connexion à un vidéoprojecteur. Il faut juste s'assurer de brancher l'ipad avant le vidéoprojecteur. Dans le cas contraire, l'ipad n'est pas reconnu.


----------



## rodzebrave (29 Octobre 2010)

on peut également brancher un mixeur à l'ipad rien de tel pour faire de pommes omelettes !!! Jean leguain humoriste


----------



## Gwen (30 Octobre 2010)

Pareil, cela marche parfaitement avec un vidéo projecteur pour ma part. Que ce soit avec Keynote ou GoodReader


----------

